# 7/13/06 - Pepsi Pro Summer League: Bulls v. Magic



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Bulls vs. Magic*









*v* 







​

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html


_todays action is *game two* on the schedule._ should start around 5 pm ET - *game starts 20 minutes* after the completion of Bobcats/Nets game.









:usa:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Sloth could you hook up your link again today(the non http one), it was dope thanks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Not sure if I'll be around for the game today.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Try this link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha, announcers say they read the messageboards.
Thomas off to a bad start.. didn't get back on defense, then another illegal screen.

Sefolosha not in the arena.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Game 1 streaming was great, but since then it has been absolute crap...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thabo has been sent home (ie: chicago) since the bulls already know what he can do and they want to give other guys burn.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Eh, webcast is getting really choppy for me. Thomas is the only one worth watching here (Augustine too I suppose), but otherwise this isn't exactly exciting. It's too nice out to stay in here puttin up with a bad feed.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> thabo has been sent home (ie: chicago) since the bulls already know what he can do and they want to give other guys burn.


 :eek8: Is that normal to do, or are Pax and crew super high on this kid and don't think he needs summer league?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

narek said:


> Try this link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


thanks narek.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

the refs are on our payroll


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

nice move and dish by Ty.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> :eek8: Is that normal to do, or are Pax and crew super high on this kid and don't think he needs summer league?


not sure if it's "normal" but considering thabo was playing in italy right up until the draft and he is guaranteed to make the team, i think they sent him back, so he can get settled (ie; place to live) and get to the berto!

it's all good.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas is looking great out there.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Tyrus loves those spin moves off the dribble. They're experimenting with him more this game, letting him run some point-forward. Made a nice drive and dish to Drago for a layup.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Why's one announcer considerably louder than the other?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Travis Diener hitting everything from outside.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Haha, announcers say they read the messageboards.
> Thomas off to a bad start.. didn't get back on defense, then another illegal screen.
> 
> Sefolosha not in the arena.


What's the deal with Sefolosha? Is he hurt?


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

jbulls said:


> What's the deal with Sefolosha? Is he hurt?





mizenkay said:


> not sure if it's "normal" but considering thabo was playing in italy right up until the draft and he is guaranteed to make the team, i think they sent him back, so he can get settled (ie; place to live) and get to the berto!
> 
> it's all good.



That's pretty much it. We know what he can do, and he's ready.

Who are the announcers?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Can somebody remind me how to get this playing on windows media as opposed to the NBA player? I forget the URL...thanks...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

jbulls said:


> Can somebody remind me how to get this playing on windows media as opposed to the NBA player? I forget the URL...thanks...


Page 1 link = WMP

File-->Open URL


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

:banana:


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

El Chapu said:


> Page 1 link = WMP
> 
> File-->Open URL


you're the best


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Why watch summer league when you can watch dominoes on ESPN2? :whoknows:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Tyrus with a sweet 20 footer, block, and assisit all in a row.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the link, Chapu.

The feed is really not working at all for me today. Anyone got a recap? How are Thomas and Miles looking?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the link, Chapu.
> 
> The feed is really not working at all for me today. Anyone got a recap? How are Thomas and Miles looking?


They've been running a lot of isolation plays for Tyrus. Most of the time he ends up spinning towards the hoop, a couple of times he's made some nice passes off the dribble. 

Another goal-tending call showing off his leaping ability. 

A few minutes ago he drove down the baseline, put up a tough shot, basically muscling his way in. He made the shot, thought he should have gotten a foul call, instead got hit with a technical foul. 

Don't know what his numbers look like, but he's impressing me with his ball-handling today.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What a Godawful shot by Drago.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> What a Godawful shot by Drago.


I caught the game late, and i was wondering who that was.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks like Tyrus will be special,he didn't show a whole lot but what he did do was impressive.I love this guys blocking ability"crazy"!!! Him and Ben would really be a problem for many teams in the future.Don't get me wrong TT has a ways to go but man for a 19 year old he has alot of promise.He does show flashes of what he can do.I think in time we will be very happy with this pick.I know its just summer leauge but its a start anyways looks like the Bulls will loose this game but its not important.Just a bunch of scrubs trying to make a roster spot.Oh and I think Drago may be worth taking a look at,he has a nice outside shot I just don't know where we'd cram him in at?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

AnaMayShun said:


> I caught the game late, and i was wondering who that was.


Ya, Drago Pasalic from Croatia. I think he was on the summer league team last year too. Nothing about him to write home about. As with the rest of the team, sans Thomas, Sefolosha (the 2 games he played) and Aaron Miles.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

boxscore is up

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/BullsMagic071306.pdf


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Recap with player evaluations.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

windy_bull said:


> boxscore is up
> 
> http://www.nba.com/media/magic/BullsMagic071306.pdf


I like the 3 steals, 3 blocks, and the three pointer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I was away in Chicago doing other stuff today, so I couldn't catch the game.

But all I have to say is, my boy, TRAVIS DIENER <3


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Electric Slim said:


> I like the 3 steals, 3 blocks, and the three pointer.


And 3 assists!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't even imagine the havoc Wallace/Sefolosha/Thomas will cause next season.

Nocioni/Deng/Gordon/Hinrich have carried us THUS far and now we've added a SERIOUS amount of talent with those 3 PLUS Khryapa/Smith/Brown


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

A combo forward beast.

Lack of rebounds offset by three blocks.

230 pounds should sound just right for Thomas to reach this season.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> 230 pounds should sound just right for Thomas to reach this season.


Does anyone think that's even possible?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I dunno...

Marion came into the league 210...he's 240 now

Just takes time....


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Does anyone think that's even possible?


Thomas did experience the Freshman 15...

...but I think he also grew two inches.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Does anyone think that's even possible?


Start of next season, maybe. 

Josh Smith would be a good comparison. That guy hit the weights bigtime last offseason. Added a ton of muscle and still remained an explosive leaper. Check out pics of his rookie season compared to beginning of his second year. I remember they had a thread full of before/after pics on the Hawks RealGM board.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I dunno...
> 
> Marion came into the league 210...he's 240 now
> 
> Just takes time....


Dwight Howard started at 240. He said in his interview in China that he was playing at 260 last season.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Baron Davis is like 280 now.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I dunno...
> 
> Marion came into the league 210...he's 240 now
> 
> Just takes time....


No he isn't.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

In 15 years, Carmelo Anthony will be about 300.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> In 15 years, Carmelo Anthony will be about 300.


He will also become the next color analyst for TNT.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler came into the league at 220, and after 4 offseasons of putting on 15 pounds of muscle he's up to 280 now, anythings possible.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Thomas isn't all that skinny. For a 19 year old kid 6'9'' and 215 isn't half bad. Deng has 5 pounds on him. Noc has 10. I don't think demanding that a guy who may still be growing pack on 15 pounds of muscle ASAP is all that great an idea. I suspect that Thomas' will wind up at about 230 or 235 for most of his career, but I think rushing him to that number is a poor idea.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jbulls said:


> No he isn't.


1 MONTH ago on nba.com, it listed Marion at 240LBS..

now it's 228LBS...

Was I wrong? don't think so...obviously they updated


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Aaron Miles with another solid night, though he struggled with his shot and didn't get to the line nearly as much as he did the first three games. Still a solid stat-line though: 6 points (2-10 FG, 2-2 FT), 11 assists (3 TO) and 6 rebounds.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

20-22 is where a "man" can usually add significant bulk. I know a lot of guys in the NBA are diffeent to that, but we're not exactly talking about physically normal guys here. Rodman was plently strong enough and I dont see why Tyrus, with hard work, couldnt get to something similar to Rodman.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Thabo Injured -- Season Over*

The season is over folks. Thabo has a mild hip flexor injury and that is why he flew back to Chicago. I just don't see how we can even bother to show up this season if Thabo can't play.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,5597318.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Any word on whether Tyrus looks like he is done growing yet? I imagine we would have heard if he wasn't.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Thabo Injured -- Season Over*



UMfan83 said:


> The season is over folks. Thabo has a mild hip flexor injury and that is why he flew back to Chicago. I just don't see how we can even bother to show up this season if Thabo can't play.
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,5597318.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


Thabo did just come off a long Euro league season, not to mention a number of pre-draft workouts. I'm sure back-to-back games were the last thing he needed. It was fun to see him a little, but the guy probably needs to take it easy for a while.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The ROY said:


> 1 MONTH ago on nba.com, it listed Marion at 240LBS..
> 
> now it's 228LBS...
> 
> Was I wrong? don't think so...obviously they updated


I doubt that very much. Marion doesn't look 240 to me and I have a pretty tough time believing that nba.com is vigilant about updating player weights.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jbulls said:


> I doubt that very much. Marion doesn't look 240 to me and I have a pretty tough time believing that nba.com is vigilant about updating player weights.


doubt it all you want, i could care less....

lol


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The ROY said:


> doubt it all you want, i could care less....
> 
> lol


Cool. Keep posting incorrect info that you can't substantiate with a link and I'll keep doubting it.

I'm glad that whoever's setting the record straight about Shawn Marion's weight has gotten it changed to 228 on ESPN.com, NBA.com, Wikipedia, Yahoo Sports and USAbasketball.com.

It was different last month, I swear!


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

jbulls said:


> Cool. Keep posting incorrect info that you can't substantiate with a link and I'll keep doubting it.
> 
> I'm glad that whoever's setting the record straight about Shawn Marion's weight has gotten it changed to 228 on ESPN.com, NBA.com, Wikipedia, Yahoo Sports and USAbasketball.com.
> 
> It was different last month, I swear!


are we seriously arguing about what NBA.com's listing of Shawn Marion's weight is??....if we're going to be arguing about something, shouldn't it be something like who's the hottest out of Jessica Simpson, Pamela Anderson, Carmen Electra, and Jessica Alba???


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> shouldn't it be something like who's the hottest out of Jessica Simpson, Pamela Anderson, Carmen Electra, and Jessica Alba???


Alba!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

jalen5 said:


> are we seriously arguing about what NBA.com's listing of Shawn Marion's weight is??....if we're going to be arguing about something, shouldn't it be something like who's the hottest out of Jessica Simpson, Pamela Anderson, Carmen Electra, and Jessica Alba???


Natalie Portman.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=5A1BFE573CD8F6F8


----------

